# Order!



## Ian (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it best to find a job 1st then apply for visas? Whats the best order to do things in??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ian said:


> Is it best to find a job 1st then apply for visas? Whats the best order to do things in??


With a few exceptions there are only two ways to get into Canada.
1) Have a job pre-arranged. This requires Government involvement.
2) As a PR having employment on THE LIST of 38 occupations considered necessary for Canada's present and future. Welders are on the list so providing your'e certificated you can make application. If approved you could probably enter Canada in 6-12 months.


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> With a few exceptions there are only two ways to get into Canada.
> 1) Have a job pre-arranged. This requires Government involvement.
> 2) As a PR having employment on THE LIST of 38 occupations considered necessary for Canada's present and future. Welders are on the list so providing your'e certificated you can make application. If approved you could probably enter Canada in 6-12 months.


Hi there. Thank you for your advice. Have read so much on different websites that its mind boggling!!


----------

